# Canon PowerShot G7 vs. Panasonic DMC-FZ7



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

How do you guys rate these two cameras for aquarium shots?
The canon cost a little bit more and is a 10MP compared to the Panasonic with a little over 6MP but the Panasonic has a very impressive Leica lense. 
I would like to get some personal reviews for these cameras.

Thanks


----------

